# Schools in NYC Manhattan



## DavidZ (Mar 2, 2005)

I would like to know if anyone has any experiences or have any information
  on the following Wing Chun schools: 

  - Sifu Allan Lee Yip Man WIng Chun
  - Street Combat Wing Chun Gung Fu - Sifu Jose Grados
  - Wing Chun Society - Sifu John Wahnish

  are all the forms and weapons taught?  do teacher give student personal
  attention?
  I am looking for a school in NYC mainly in Manhattan.

  Thanks,
  David


----------



## Flash25 (Mar 3, 2005)

Whereabouts in Manhattan are you looking?


----------



## DavidZ (Mar 3, 2005)

I'm looking for a school around 6th avenue, from 14st to W20's... around
  the FIT area. I go to school there. 

  Thanks
  DavidZ


----------



## Zujitsuka (Mar 4, 2005)

Check this school out,

http://www.sixharmony.com/

I never trained there, but I have visited and all seemed good to go.


----------



## Jam_master (Jun 30, 2005)

DavidZ said:
			
		

> I'm looking for a school around 6th avenue, from 14st to W20's... around
> the FIT area. I go to school there.
> 
> Thanks
> DavidZ


 Allen Lee is teaching at the *Fight house* located [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] * 122 West 27th Street 2nd floor, New York, N. Y. 10001 (bet. 6 & 7 Ave.) TEL. (212)807-9202*[/font]. There also you will find Sifu Maurice of the william cheung federation.
 Grados teaches not at the fight house but in the same vecinity.
 [font=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif] [/font]

 ALLen is really a student of Duncan Leung with whom he continued to learn from after Yip Man's death. Duncan is now retired. Allens wing chun training method is about the same. Very full contact oriented but in my opinion, there is less emphasis on the details of the art, it's very aggressive, more than it should be I beleive, but it's still very effective, and very impressive. 

 Grados is a very compitant teacher also. He teaches by example but having met one of his students, according to him, Grados doesn't stop to correct what your doing wrong. There's a lack of guidance. You could be there for a very long time. Very old school method of teaching in my opinion. I think he's good for people who already have longer experience in the art like myself who has picked up a thing or two from just watching him. He has good technique.

 Sifu Maurice from what I have seen is very detailed oriented. He's very guiding with his students, and really takes the time to explain and correct. Plus he's also a retired champion kickboxer, and trains people for that as well. So he's a good mix of emphasizing art as well as boxing, more emphasis on art.


  Jam_Master


----------



## brothershaw (Jul 30, 2005)

So what school did you pick?


----------

